# Do Fi dominant people notice themselves more from a younger age



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I dunno, I have read that Jung said that Fi types notice what is missing versus what is,


Hm. I'm going to have to look for that. Do you have a link for it?




> a parody I've seen of Socionics even touches on this with their description of Fi being the Bible beating conservative holier than thou type or something...which people tend to associate with SJs more or less in the MBTI world, actually....but I could see what they were getting at...Fi doms aren't really Bible beating conservative stereotypes of organized religion, but when we are on one we will run around extremely sure of our ethics and values and bemoaning with woe all of the people who are eating meat, aborting babies, overpopulating the earth, not donating to the SPCA [insert personal selected Fi value here].


As a Bible-thumping preacher, I resemble that remark. ;-) Actually, while being one, I most _certainly_ do not fit the stereotype. I think of the children's book my kids used to read, "Grasshopper on the Road", where one character kept shouting with a tiny voice--mosquito?--"Rules are rules!" (my kids used to love going around the house shouting that with a tiny, tinny voice in the way-upper registers) Yeah, maybe, and while they may be useful for a society or group to run, when they become an end in and of themselves, they have failed in their role. My style is never to tell people what to believe or what to think, but to spur their thinking beyond where they are, to think differently about what they are used to... and that's it. I don't attempt to convince or change people's minds. That's their job. I just put it out there. Maybe it's my Fi-Se, but I feel very strongly about that. If you come to me for advice on what to believe or do, you won't find satisfaction. That's your responsibility, not mine. 

Now, on the inside, of course, I know what I think and believe, and you aren't going to lightly change my mind, but I really don't feel comfortable sharing that too deeply, nor trying to impose that on others. But I do love thumpin' my Bible. ;-) --OK, I don't really do that--a lot--but passion is a thing I have. ;-) Oh, and I'm an intense person in general. I can come across as very judgmental, but I'm just that intense. I can come across really strongly opinionated on things as silly as different chip flavors, or something. I'm just intense. :-(


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I was very much in my own head as a child, but I also seemed to be pretty insightful about others. I always had a strong sense of identity, and wasn't easily swayed or bothered by other's different oppinions. I was conscious of myself and often felt like I was watching myself, and analysing myself, but I also contemplated other people and analysed them. I didn't overly concern myself with observing other people, however, being more interested in my own little world and was mostly content staying removed from the majority of people around me. I guess it seems like Fi could be a reason for this.


----------

